# Beginner Seeking Help From Those That Know...



## Jacob Lee (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I was told to ask this again in the NFAA forum. I hope I'm in the right spot. If not, I'm really sorry and could a moderator move this to where it needs to be. Thanks.
The purpose of my intrusion upon you fine professionals is that I would very much like to return to archery, and eventually start competing in local NFAA, but after looking at some of the rules for compound, I'm confused and hope you fine people can clear some things up for me.

_2. Compound bows may be used, provided:
b. Total arrow propelling energy is developed from a flexing of the materials employed in limb construction.
d. Bows which develop any portion of arrow propelling energy from sources "other than the limbs" shall not be allowed, This is not to be construed to mean that 
compound bows which employ other sources of arrow propelling energy, not specifically listed in this paragraph, will be allowed._

Does this mean that NO propulsion can be derived from the types of cams/pulleys used on the bow?!? If so....then I guess I'm WAY lost on exactly what kind of bow I should be getting.

_4. Any device that would allow the mass weight, or the draw weight of the bow to be relieved from either or bow arms, at full draw, shall be declared illegal._

Am I correct in thinking that this means that whatever compound I get to use can have NO LET-OFF!?!?!? If so, then now i'm REALLY confused, because I didn't even know they made compounds without ANY kind of let-off....that's just craziness. I'm not a big guy, and there's no way I can hold a 60 or 70 lbs pull for extended periods with no relief, and do that continuously all day! =(

Please help out an EXTREME newbie. I'm epileptic, and disabled as a result. I can't afford to buy the wrong kind of bow. I really need as much help as possible here, to know exactly what kind of set-up I really need to go for here. What would be good for a beginner? I would like to try and be as economical as possible, but don't want to end up buying a piece of junk either.

Thank you all again.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to AT. I am not an NFAA pro, but will try to help. Those rules are to not allow those rod attachments that hold the bow back (at brace) or up. Just about any compound under 80 pounds draw wt is legal. A target model compound from Hoyt, Mathews, PSE or Martin would be very suitable for NFAA field or indoor spots, and better from an availability and re-sale standpoint, imho. Some people actually shoot well with a hunting model bow, but most people do better with a longer bow (37-41+ inch ata) with adequate brace height (7+ inches). Which manufacturer and model may depend on whether you will be shooting fingers or release, drawlength, and weight of pocket book. It would be ideal to find a fairly local pro shop that knows, stocks, and sells target equipment. Failing that, you could seek further help from the AT target community (in the Field Forum would be best), and buy used from the AT Classified. Baton Rouge had an active field club some years back, so there may be someone closeby that can give you good advice. I would start by contacting the Louisiana NFAA director. You may have to drive some to find NFAA field shoots, but you won't find a better bunch of people or have more fun shooting a bow.


----------



## Jacob Lee (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks TNMAN! Trust me, you may not be a "pro" as you said, but your knowledge far surpasses mine, lol. Ideally I would like to go with Hoyt again, just because I'm familiar with their quality, but looking at the prices of their target bows made me hyperventilate a little. I'm sure it's a quality, and "built-for-purpose" issue, but can anyone please explain why Hoyt's target compounds cost almost 2-3 times what the hunting bows do.

I mean, for instance, if I were viewing Hoyt's target compounds as their pinnacle of quality(judging by price alone), the difference in price between target and hunting compounds would almost make me think that something was horribly wrong with Hoyt's hunting line.....which I know isn't the case. So, I guess what I'm asking is, what is it that is incorporated in the construction of target compounds that make them worth over $1200.00?

Thanks in advance once again, 

Jacob


----------



## Jacob Lee (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I finally got in touch with the president of the local archery club, and he invited me to come to an archery festival they're having on August 20th. He said that they have several coaches of varying levels of certification that would be happy to answer whatever questions I might have. =)

Oh, and apparently the director of the NFAA for the state of Louisiana is actually the clubs VP, so hey, it sounds like I finally found the right place to be, lol. Thanks again everybody.


----------

